# Work at home suggestion



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have an idea that I believe could be turned into a home business. If I could ever get organized I would give it a try but that's never going to happen.

With the coming sky high gas prices I believe there is a market for someone to organize car pools. 

I think a fairly simple Excel spreadsheet could be built to match car poolers.


----------

